# Bob Bon Havanese



## cherylcitron (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anybody know of this breeder? Bob-bon havanese? I need a recommendation before an adoption.
Appreciate anybody's input. Thanks


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have any knowledge of this breeder, but they seem to be reputable. They claim they do all of the necessary health testing, and they want to meet you and want you to meet their dogs. They also do not ship their puppies. I also see that they are a member of the Havanese Club of America. Don't know if that's worth anything, but that's how I ended up choosing our breeder. BTW -- we used Woodland Havanese, located outside of Philly, which isn't that far from Montclair. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from woodlands....


----------

